# Clé usb wifi sur Ibook G3 300



## pooky31 (5 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour,

Je viens de voir sur mistergooddeal.com un ibook G3 300 pour 369 ¤ TTC. Je n'ai besoin que d'un portable pour faire de l'internet et du traitement de texte et je suis débutant dans les mac.
Je veux absolument le wifi mais j'ai vu qu'il devient impossible de se procurer des cartes airports classic pour ce portable. Ma question est donc : peut on adapter une clé usb wifi sur le port usb du mac ????

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Tiobiloute (5 Septembre 2004)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=851067&posted=1#post851067


----------

